
MIT-licensed high-quality SVG icons - dandanio
https://github.com/tabler/tabler-icons
======
raxxorrax
Neat! I tried my luck with unicode symbols once because they scale nicely as
well, but many browsers just desecrate them.

⏪ ⏩ are two examples, while these ► are pretty plain. Not that I don't like
the specific designs, but the customization destroys any chance of their use
if you want to keep consistent looks. In chrome they are on a blue background.
I think other browsers might display them differently. Would be cool to have a
neutral design that could be adjusted by font color.

But anyway, thank you for your work!

~~~
amelius
This is the first time I see someone getting color inside their HN comment.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Wow yes... Are specific emojis allowed over others?

Test:

⏩⏫⏪⏬◀▶⤵↩↔↙↘↖↗⬆⬇⬅↕↪ℹ⤴🆒🈳🈶🈚🈵🆓🆗🆖🈴🈲🉐🈹🈁🆕🆙🈺🆔🆘🆑㊗㊙🈂Ⓜ🉑🈸🈷🅰🅱🆎🅾©®™‼⁉⭕〰◼◻◾◽▪⬜⬛▫〽

Course HN does just fine without Emojis. I can only imagine the amount of
downvoting that would ensue. I could see maybe some being useful like the
arrows.

Edit:

By the looks of it the emojis that are meant to be signs work. The ones that
are actual faces do not.

~~~
t0astbread
> Course HN does just fine without Emojis. I can only imagine the amount of
> downvoting that would ensue.

You're probably right on the downvotes but I do wonder why. Is there anything
inherently bad about emoji or is HN sometimes just a counterculture for the
sake of being a counterculture?

~~~
xemdetia
I may just be old and bitter but I've never found emojis to actually help in
commentary and are actively distracting when people already have established
norms in communicating in a particular language as to my eyes it becomes
adding a second language where there was already one. There's no rock solid
definition for any emoji that has been normalized with a universally accepted
dictionary especially when it is intermixed in another language that has its
own complex grammar rules. As a single character statement of a symbol e.g.
'thumbs up' it works well, but that's the limit of emoji usefulness.

As someone who works in tech I'm always aware of the hundreds of completely
overloaded terms I have to use and redefine on the fly but I also have the
structure of the language I am using to provide context clues to have my
actual intent, meaning, and purpose of said writing last to any reader
including myself five years from now. I have so little confidence in
effectively using emoji to actually provide expression in a way that is
persistent to myself in five years that I abstain from it entirely. In small
communities of people I have seen emoji-esque symbols exist (slack/forums/odd
IRC emoticons) but it is because that is part of the living culture of a
particular community and has to be taught to each person that chooses to join
a community. I feel that is fine because there is a context to it and an
established rule of use that allows it to enrich the conversation, but on a
site like HN where it's a lot of people coming together it seems like trying
to put a wall up for communication. A simple example is well is most HN
commenters fully understanding what a line that starts with '>' usually
referring to a quote of a prior post that they want to highlight in
particular. It is a useful shorthand compared to writing out longhand 'In your
post you have written many things but I particularly want to respond to your
comment that reads "x to y".' You have to learn that and it's overhead.

I also depending on theming/font of the emoji characters themselves can
sometimes take the wrong tonal interpretation even to me. Some seem sarcastic,
some seem more intimate, some seem hostile, even though the underlying emoji
is supposed to be neutral in tone. This is another reason why I avoid them, as
I don't want to give off the wrong impression based on that.

For a discussion forum like HN I'd say that emojis are generally harmful to
making sure that the conversations last longer than the moment they were
written in case it becomes useful tomorrow.

~~~
gigama
> For a discussion forum like HN I'd say that emojis are generally harmful to
> making sure that the conversations last longer than the moment they were
> written in case it becomes useful tomorrow.

I just had a horrible nightmare vision of having to debug a code repository
entirely commented with emojis...

<shakes away>

But I agree with you, words work fine and, especially as full sentences, are
less ambiguous than cutesy symbols.

------
bmh
Great icons, thanks! Very similar in style to
[https://feathericons.com/](https://feathericons.com/)

~~~
gaoryrt
True, but great design looks alike right?

[https://evil-icons.io/](https://evil-icons.io/)
[https://css.gg/](https://css.gg/)
[https://ikonate.com/](https://ikonate.com/)
[https://boxicons.com/](https://boxicons.com/)

~~~
njitbew
There seems to be a connection though. This project tabler/tabler-icons is
part of Tabler, which features FeatherIcons:
[https://preview.tabler.io/icons.html](https://preview.tabler.io/icons.html).

Not saying there's anything wrong here, for all I know it might be the same
author on both projects. Taking a closer look, it might even be the case that
tabler-icons is just a rebranding of FeatherIcons.

------
agseward
You have to manually download them, but I find the licensing and scope of
[https://iconmonstr.com/](https://iconmonstr.com/) to be great.

~~~
diroussel
The downloads are here, on the releases tab:
[https://github.com/tabler/tabler-
icons/releases](https://github.com/tabler/tabler-icons/releases)

------
neiman
Nice!

What does "quality" mean for SVG icons though? I could choose the resolution
to be whatever I want.

~~~
hotwire
I take it to mean that they're composed well: there's a balanced and sensible
spacing/padding, the lines are a good weight, they are easy on the eye,
there's a consistent look and feel between all of them etc etc.

For instance, I could mangle some SVG icons and while you could scale them to
an infinite size.. you wouldn't want to use them ;)

These look great BTW!

~~~
amelius
They look great indeed.

That said, some of the icons reminded me of this article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22490089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22490089)

------
TekMol
What is the business model behind this?

The GitHub account links to this site:

[https://tabler.io](https://tabler.io)

Which looks like a typical sales page. But it also says "free" everywhere. No
info on pricing or business model.

The icons page tays to install the icons like this:

    
    
        npm install tabler-icons --save
    

Does this make you vurnurable to code coming downstream from this repo in the
future?

~~~
lioeters
> Does this make you vulnerable to code coming downstream from this repo in
> the future?

The command is a standard way to install a module and save that specific
version in package.json. By default I believe it's "^x.x.x", which allows
patch versions that increment the last number when explicitly updating -
otherwise re/install will always get that specific version.

It's no less (or more) secure than any other dependency. The last
vulnerability that I heard about was the ability for modules for run arbitrary
commands, for example from the pre/post-install step. If I recall correctly,
they added an optional way to disable this, but many modules make use of it
for compiling native code, etc.

So - I'd say yes, installing any dependency will make you vulnerable to code
coming downstream. However, an SVG icon library with little to no executable
code can probably be considered low risk.

~~~
TekMol

        can probably be considered low risk
    

How so? I would think it puts its files in a publicly accessible path. That
means if it puts executable code there (python,php,js whatever) in a future
release it allows for a server-takeover.

~~~
lioeters
You're right, I had doubts while writing that.

Aside from pre/postinstall scripts, I imagine the SVG and/or CSS files gets
copied into a folder of static assets.

Depending on how that's done - manual import or part of a build step;
specifying file extensions or not; how assets are served, etc. - that could be
"vulnerable to code coming downstream".

------
FraKtus
I am using [https://icomoon.io/app/](https://icomoon.io/app/).

I like that I can select only a few icons and generate a custom true type font
straight from the web application.

~~~
illumanaughty
What benefit would that have vs SVG? It strikes me as cumbersome if you wanted
to quickly add icons to an existing project, plus your ability to style with
CSS would be limited compared to inline SVG.

~~~
FraKtus
I used them in applications developed in C++.

The toolkit is Dear ImGui and I load the TTF font with the simple API
AddFontFromMemoryCompressedBase85TTF.

Then when I need a button with an Icon I just use it like this: if
(ImGui::Button(ICON_FIRST, button_sz)) { }

The trick in C++ was to define the ICON_FIST in this way:

#define ICON_FIRST u8"\uea21"

I can then rescale my interface by simply changing the font size and the icons
keep all nice and clean.

------
fsckboy
fix the title maybe?

"MIT License" is not the same thing as "MIT Licensed". MIT did not license
these.

~~~
pushedx
Suggested, "High-quality SVG icons with MIT License"

~~~
dandanio
Thanks! No way to edit it now though...

------
ChrisMarshallNY
Cool! That’s a great way to maintain consistent representation.

------
markdown
The year is 2020. Even icons have npm install.

    
    
        *eyeroll*

------
notlukesky
Thanks!

